# Stolen Boat?



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Buzzards,

One of our rental boats was either mistakenly taken or stolen from the Poudre river around the Bridges section. It was a 2014 Medium Burn that was Jaffa Yellow in color. It does have our name an contact information on the inside of it. If this has been removed we have the serial number on file. Please feel free to contact our office with any information regarding this boat. The customer that rented it would be most greatful.

Thanks,

Kevin 
Rocky Mountain Adventures
970-493-4005


----------



## EDoyle (Aug 11, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Kevin, I appreciate the help. Boat disappearance aside, I had a great time on the Poudre, will definitely be back for a high water run next spring.


----------

